# Husky 1750 - please help!



## Cheleymac (May 8, 2010)

After reading all the negative comments regarding the Husky 1750 electric power washer, it's no wonder I can't find the information I'm looking for. Please tell me there is a schematic drawing of the spray gun SOMEWHERE. Water started pouring out of the handle of the spray gun after only 6 uses. I've replaced the O-rings, but still can't get the water to stop leaking out of the handle. I'm blonde, but not stupid. However, I'm obviously doing something wrong. I've searched endlessly, trying to find a drawing of the spray gun interior, showing proper assembly and 0-Ring sizes.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Husky 1750* is what I found. They do have a pdf document for the manual. With luck your 1750 will still be under warranty.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

From *http://www.complaintsboard.com/complaints/fna-group-c329779.html*


> Today mark my full month trying to get warranty repair on my Powerwasher PW1600H-CA (S/N: 08101704646M) that I purchased from Home Depot last June. ..............
> 
> It took 7 days with 4 emails to get a respond with a troubleshooting tip (try to use the powerwasher direct plug-in without any extension or with any other equipment) which I did and with no mention of how I can get the unit repair under warranty that I specifically requested.
> 
> ...


----------

